# 2017 calendar year voting...trying to sort out week 1



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2016)

so in 2017, we have a bit of an issue as there is no universal rule for how this is handled...in cases like these we will defer to the majority vote!

currently we have week 53 2016 as 12/30, 12/31 and 1/1/2017(sunday)

however we also had 1/1 as an option for week 1 2017...but its combined with 1/6 and 1/7 check in days...so this screws up the sunday for all the rest of the weeks in 2017.

Id like to know how most of your resorts handle this to get it sorted out for next year with people posting rentals and resales etc.

so our options are

1. keep 1/1 as week 53, 2016  and thus week 1 2017 would just be 1/6, 1/7 and 1/8

or

2. drop 1/1 from week 53 2016 and only use it for week 1 2017 so it would be 1/6, 1/7 and 1/1 (how it is now, but we have had some complaints from members whos resorts dont follow this)

or

3. add a week 0 in for 2017 that would just cover 1/1 sunday check ins and thus week 1 would just include 1/6, 1/7 and 1/8  and week 52 for 2016 would just be 12/30 and 12/31


please tell me how you feel in this thread, and or vote as applicable...thank you!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2016)

I guess this isnt as big a deal as I originally thought =)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 13, 2016)

Most of my resorts have the LAST WEEKEND of 2016 as being week 53. Hence, I voted Sunday 1/1 as also Week 53 ... else all the Sunday checkin would not follow the FRI and SAT for the same week.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2016)

I would tend to agree, but every calendar I can find (even those for large resort developers) has that earlier sunday being included in the regular weeks where friday and saturday for the same week are 5 days later etc.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2016)

ie week 1 is

FRI 1/6  SAT 1/7  SUN 1/1

and week 2 is

Fri 1/13  Sat 1/14 sun 1/8

and so on...


----------



## Tank (Apr 23, 2016)

Holiday Inn Vacation Club for 2016  week 53 Fri Dec 30,  Sat Dec 31, Jan 1 2017

Week 1 2017  Fri 1/6  , Sat 1/7 , Sun 1/8


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 25, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> ie week 1 is
> 
> FRI 1/6  SAT 1/7  SUN 1/1
> 
> ...



This is how my resorts seem to handle it, including Wyndham.  

Sunday, Jan 1 is determined to be Week 1 because that is the first Sunday of the year.  

RCI (at least for Outer Banks Beach Resort I units with Sunday check-in), Redweek and MyResortNetwork also show 1/1 as week 1.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 26, 2016)

Bluegreen has week one as

Fri Jan 6-13

Sat Jan 7-14 and

Sun Jan1-8.

Seems screwed up to me.  I have no clue how to vote in this poll.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 26, 2016)

Calendar for Spicebush in Hilton Head has always been kinda screwy - runs a week later than one would expect.   All Fri - Fri.

Dec 30 2016 - Jan 6 2017 = Week 52 2016
Jan 6 - 13 2017  = Week 53 2016 
Jan 13 - 30 2017 = Week 1 2017

Their current published calendar runs from 2015 through 2015.  The EARLIEST start date for Week 1 is Jan 8.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 26, 2016)

Marriott resorts all have their own individual Resort Calendars so I hesitate to put a number on any certain weeks anyway ... but this year the calendars are so whacky that the forum has a thread devoted to it:  2017 Weeks Calendars and Reservation Windows

We've also been seeing through the first few months of this year many questions/comments about expected availability for 2017 not showing in the online system, but telephone reps being able to book it.  I think all of this is related.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 26, 2016)

yea, the more replies I get (and in email)...the more there appears to be no right answer here and whatever we go with is going to be all screwed up for some resorts.


----------

